# Pulsar Headlight Adjustment



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

Any knowledge on 89 Pulsar headlight adjustment would be great. My lights are not aimed right or it's just in my head. If you have any tips or bonified way to do it besides what's in the Chilton's manual, please share. Thanks


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

There's probably some screws around the light that adjust where it aims. That's how it is on the earlier Pulsars anyway. I'm guessing the later ones are different?


----------

